# MicroMax Yu Yureka discussion thread



## rish1 (Dec 18, 2014)

*well just logged in and was surprised to see this news   .. never thought micromax could come up with such a phone..   *


*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/YU-YUREKA.jpg

*Micromax YU Yureka Specifications

- 5.5-inch display, 1280 x 720 pixels, and Corning Gorilla Glass 3

- Android 4.4.4 KitKat based Cyanogen OS 11s, Monthly software updates

-  Snapdragon 615 Octa core processor, Adreno 405 GPU, and 2GB RAM

- 13-megapixel primary camera (Sony Exmor sensor) with a LED flash, 1080p video recording

- 5-megapixel secondary camera

- 16GB of internal storage, microSD card slot (up to 64GB)

- 4G LTE, 3G, Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0, GPS with A-GPS

2,500 mAh battery, hand-crafted leather back panel as free gift

Price: Rs 8,999  + Onsite warranty*

*rooting won't void warranty , bootloader is unlocked + source code will be made available*

It will be available exclusively on Amazon.in and registrations will start on December 19th at 2PM. It goes on sale in the second week of January 2015. It will only be available online.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Wtf !?


----------



## arkkrish (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Free replacement or repair at doorstep. That's new for Micromax. 

YU Mobiles | YU Smartphone, Cyanogen Smartphone, YUREKA Mobile, YU Play God


----------



## RCuber (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



> 1280 x 720 pixels


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Everything is good, but why 5.5 inch ? It's too big


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Y U NO make 4.5 inchers 720p resolution phones, i feel thats the perfect size for a phone, not a slab of glass


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

lol 720p for 5.5 inches............... good luck with that..............

and 2500 mah batter with 4g???? good god save the buyers...............


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Im really skeptical about the battery performance though


----------



## rish1 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



RCuber said:


>



that equates to 270 PPI .. that's not bad at all , 1080p on phones is just for marketing without much practical significance.. 

on the contrary it will help in giving much better GPU performance and longer battery life ..


----------



## Anorion (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

thinking its more important for mobiles to have higher resolution than say a tv
you look at a tv from far away, hold your phone much closer to eyes. If the individual pixels are visible, it's no fun. You don't look at a TV from so close up, or you can see the individual pixels.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



Anorion said:


> thinking its more important for mobiles to have higher resolution than say a tv
> you look at a tv from far away, hold your phone much closer to eyes. If the individual pixels are visible, it's no fun. You don't look at a TV from so close up, or you can see the individual pixels.



this and @op calling this phone xiaomi killer......... i dnt even know what to say(all this hate cause u dnt have one)...........


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

great specs for the price! 
now why would you get a 1080p phone for 10k ?

All the good 1080ps retail for 20k, Wait for the display price to drop.

May be MMX will launch a new phone for 20k, with Snapdragon 810 and 1080p.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

And no one would buy it because it's micromax


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



rish1 said:


> *
> Onsite warranty*


----------



## rish1 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



gagan_kumar said:


> this and @op calling this phone xiaomi killer......... i dnt even know what to say(all this hate cause u dnt have one)...........



rofl man are you serious  ? , do you even know redmi note has the same 5.5 inch 720p screen with same PPI ? 

270 PPI is fine , you aren't going to spot individual pixels unless you look really close or compare it with 1080p screen .. as long as it is above 250 ppi its good
above 300 ppi it starts to get meaningless with very less noticeable difference even when you look closely ..  the difference is marginal between the two from a normal distance and it isn't worth sacrificing GPU power and battery life... galaxy note 2 had the same PPI and there was never a problem of pixelation .. branded 20k+  phones like desire 820 , sony c3,sony t3,grand 2 as well have the same ppi .. 

rest its a difference of personal opinion whether one wants to go with the best possible screen with compromised performance or one wants to go with good enough screen with no compromise on performance .. and no, i am no brand hater or lover.. this phone offers more value for the price than redmi note( at least on paper ), hence i called it xiaomi killer ..  No phone is perfect, the problem with this phone could be with battery backup on 4g mode.. lets wait for reviews.. at least somebody is challenging xiaomi in  sub 10k phones, that's a good thing for us consumers.. the more the competition the better it is and more choices we have.. i would really hope lenovo,xolo,karbonn and other tier 2 and tier 3 brands jump in as well with 1 model each.. this will propel samsung,sony,htc  to lower their prices for mid rangers as well... as for me i  prefer tier 1 branded phones only


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Let's wait for reviews 

this one is also Amazon Xclusive


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Bloody awesome specs for the price... Add to that Cyanogenmod support... This looks like a winner... 

But online exclusivity is a bad thing... It should be made available in brick and mortar stores as well to be truly a success...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

even though this is a rebranded Coolpad mobile, but have to say finally a proper smartphone from Micromax.

Qualcomm chipset so there may be long time development. but most likely this one will be replaced by some other model in 6months. 
Cortex A53 which should easily beat existing Mediatek octacores (Cortex A7) seen on every second mobile.
Cyanogenmod 11 out of the box and chances are it'll receive CM12 update but long time support is definitely not on the cards. MMX can't afford it. not at this price.
4G is another welcome feature.
lastly the price is just right. even at 9999 this is anyday better than the flood of mobiles currently available from MMX, XOLO, Karbonn, etc.

but display size, battery are definitely not going go well with many. maybe a smaller, less powerful (Snapdragon 410) and cheaper will arrive early next year to take on Redmi 1S.


----------



## abracadabra (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Re-branded Coolpad X2 ... $hit, MMX never learns!
View attachment 15048


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Whatever it is ,MMX is going for a leap.
At least skeptical persons are wondering and thinking without dismissing the whole of MMX as a crap in one go.
MMX is maturing and evolving on its own way.......................


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Since this device will be only India exclusive (I guess) I think dev support might be issue but I want to see how the device is performing in terms of camera and display. Play the battery life might take a hit coz of big display and lower capacity compared with 1+.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



rish1 said:


> rofl man are you serious  ? , do you even know redmi note has the same 5.5 inch 720p screen with same PPI ?
> 
> 270 PPI is fine , you aren't going to spot individual pixels unless you look really close or compare it with 1080p screen .. as long as it is above 250 ppi its good
> above 300 ppi it starts to get meaningless with very less noticeable difference even when you look closely ..  the difference is marginal between the two from a normal distance and it isn't worth sacrificing GPU power and battery life... galaxy note 2 had the same PPI and there was never a problem of pixelation .. branded 20k+  phones like desire 820 , sony c3,sony t3,grand 2 as well have the same ppi ..
> ...



IMO the most successful phone of xiaomi is redmi 1s not note not mi3................... so before saying anything like a company killer phone do full check.......redmi note is just released now compared to 1s which is still selling like crazy..............

As for screen size 5.5 inch phone with that low battery capacity , above all else 4g increasing load on battery..........idk about you when i say phone i mean a device which can atleast last a day without needing to charge every 4-5 hours or so................

- - - Updated - - -



rish1 said:


> *rofl man are you serious*  ? , *do you even know redmi note has the same 5.5 inch 720p screen with same PPI *?
> 
> 270 PPI is fine , you aren't going to spot individual pixels unless you look really close or compare it with 1080p screen .. as long as it is above 250 ppi its good
> above 300 ppi it starts to get meaningless with very less noticeable difference even when you look closely ..  the difference is marginal between the two from a normal distance and it isn't worth sacrificing GPU power and battery life... galaxy note 2 had the same PPI and there was never a problem of pixelation .. branded 20k+  phones like desire 820 , sony c3,sony t3,grand 2 as well have the same ppi ..
> ...


yup i know .......... "rofl" as much as u want atleast they provide a decent battery to accompany 5.5 inch screen.........

- - - Updated - - -

xiaomi a  new comer to Indian market came and shook all the big companies like samsung and its copier micromax to the core...........

they did the same thing to MMX that MMX did to samsung and samsung did to nokia...............

- - - Updated - - -

btw good luck with 4G in India where as of now 3G itself is not fully implemented in all places with every mobile operators........................


----------



## rish1 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



sam said:


> Qualcomm chipset so there may be long time development. but most likely this one will be replaced by some other model in 6months.
> Cortex A53 which should easily beat existing Mediatek octacores (Cortex A7) seen on every second mobile.
> 
> Cyanogenmod 11 out of the box and chances are it'll receive CM12 update but long time support is definitely not on the cards. MMX can't afford it. not at this price.



mediatek counterpart is Mt6752 .. mt6752 is slighty faster in cpu than sd 615, while in gpu both are same

adreno 405= mali t760mp2(6752) = adreno 320 

so wait for that they have started launching those phones in china, will come to india by next month or so.. soon market will be flooded with mt6732 and mt6752 phones .... even asus zenfone will be using mt6732 this time .. 

Trip to GFX Benchmark site reveals switch to MediaTek's 64-bit LTE SoC for next Asus ZenFone

i really hope second wave of android one  phones also use mediatek this time because qualcomm counterpart is very weak compared to mediatek.. so there will be good competition from mediatek as well with lots of choices..

regarding support .. rooting doesn't void warranty , and bootloader is unlocked + source code will be made available so expect this to be a massive developer friendly phone even after cyanogenmod drops it after lollipop update


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

People call having "4g a valuable selling point", lets see how many actually uses 4g, IMO if a person is capable of paying for 4g he will go for much reliable brands rather than this..........


----------



## kaz (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

The best phone money can buy for 20k atm..22k is a different story although 
All those mocking a 720p display lemme remind you that 2years back 5inch plus with 720p was a flagship phone..Yes FLAGSHIP, means people paid 40k for that 

*Its just a 9k phone..* Even those used flagships would cost more..


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

The resolution is fine for those people who haven't used 1080p, screens 
I was able to spot the difference between mY mi3 and redmi 1s immediately 
That doesn't mean this is a bad resolution by any means 
Main advantage for higher resolution is if you are reading a lot of text, which I do, you will have sharper text and more content can be fit in

Well spec wise this is pretty neat phone, a decent build quality and reasonable camera performance would make this a winner 
If the build quality is anywhere near Xiaomi I might actually recommend this 
With the price, it's very much clear they are aiming squarely at redmi note 
On paper this phone wins it hands down 
Now let's see how its gonna fare in reality


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



kaz said:


> The best phone money can buy for 20k atm..22k is a different story although
> All those mocking a 720p display lemme remind you that 2years back 5inch plus with 720p was a flagship phone..Yes FLAGSHIP, means people paid 40k for that
> 
> *Its just a 9k phone..* Even those used flagships would cost more..


no one mocking 720p display(hell even i have 720p), its about the screen size.......... larger the size more the battery required in the phone, also larger the lesser the ppi u will get.............


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



kaz said:


> The best phone money can buy for 20k atm..22k is a different story although
> All those mocking a 720p display lemme remind you that 2years back 5inch plus with 720p was a flagship phone..Yes FLAGSHIP, means people paid 40k for that
> 
> *Its just a 9k phone..* Even those used flagships would cost more..


I think that would be moto x though


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

The battery life will be a major issue i think only 2500 mah for 5.5 inch phone is too less should have been 3000 minimum.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

looks really nice on paper!!
maybe MMX can change our opinion this time
battery life may be a concern 
4G shouldnt be that big a selling point imho because the full capability of 3G in India is yet to be unleashed itself,4G hasnt become mainstream yet and is still quite slow(slightly faster than current 3G speeds) and has low coverage atm
if build quality -materials used,button and speaker quality is good,we might actually have a winner
given that CM is providing their tag to this phone,MMX might actually come up with something decent for a change
look forward to this!!


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

*i.imgur.com/4kboL0T.png
WTF?

CM made huge mistake. Just imagine quality of CM fans vs. quality of MMX fans. Visit YU forums and experiance youself.... *forums.yuplaygod.com/threads/yu-on-the-go.11/ -  They don't know Tapatalk Ok they don't even know how to use GOOGLE SEARCH!
*forums.yuplaygod.com/threads/yu-exclusively-on-amazon.484/ - Typical *send me link* guy


 How these people are gonna use CM11s?

Phone is poorly designed(OK! Rebranded) still it will sell like hot cakes because SPECS. I think we have to wait for reviews.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Battery is a major concern here. Should have been atleast 3000 mAh and 3500 mAh should have made it the best option for 9k.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Too much micromaxx hate over here.
Its a new venture, backed up micromaxx, its got great chances to be a success. 

Currently its got the best specs for its price. They can also make and sell snapdragon 810 4gb ram, 1080p soonish for 20k. like OnePlusOne.. 
If they are threatened by oneplus one, they sure certainly want to compete.. and obviously this version of yu is not the answer to opo.. probably they have something in the making.


----------



## kaz (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

^True..Even I thought the same when I heard SD615 @9k  SD810 is possible now at 20k 
Yeah battery life is bad, 8hrs of talktime... Don't know how far it will last with 4G browsing...
Still I've planned to get this one for my CM love <3 :*


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

ok i take back my words,the Yureka is AGAIN a rebranded chinese handset just like all the other micromax phones
this time its a rebranded CoolPad F2 4G
Micromaxâ€™s first Yu smartphone is a rebranded Coolpad F2 4G
and we thought micromax had made its own phone for a change

also if this is true,itll also feature a malicious malware
this will be a xiaomi contraversy all over again
Coolpad Android Phones Infected With Malicious Backdoor - IGN
- - - Updated - - -



ankush28 said:


> *i.imgur.com/4kboL0T.png
> WTF?
> 
> CM made huge mistake. Just imagine quality of CM fans vs. quality of MMX fans. Visit YU forums and experiance youself.... *forums.yuplaygod.com/threads/yu-on-the-go.11/ -  They don't know Tapatalk Ok they don't even know how to use GOOGLE SEARCH!
> ...



hahahaha   
lets hope CM gets rights to use CM11S on the one plus ones sold in India again

- - - Updated - - -



gagan_kumar said:


> People call having "4g a valuable selling point", lets see how many actually uses 4g, IMO if a person is capable of paying for 4g he will go for much reliable brands rather than this..........



forget pricing 3G itself is still not that great in India forget 4G
coverage etc is really bad even in Mumbai


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

i only like phone with 4.5 inch, which looks good in hand and fits in pocket, it kills the purpose of mobility, why companies are not making more phone in 4.5 inch segment


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

[YOUTUBE]GqQbgonf8f4[/YOUTUBE]

Phone looks decent for the price.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Too much micromaxx hate over here.
> Its a new venture, backed up micromaxx, its got great chances to be a success.
> 
> Currently its got the best specs for its price. They can also make and sell snapdragon 810 4gb ram, 1080p soonish for 20k. like OnePlusOne..
> If they are threatened by oneplus one, they sure certainly want to compete.. and obviously this version of yu is not the answer to opo.. probably they have something in the making.


+1000, for this feelings,mate.
Again and again I state that nobody forces anybody to buy Micromax gadgets/products. We all are adults here,its our budget,our wish ,our choice,so that we can buy and experience a product. Time and proper usage will speak out.

But we all have the right to discuss its merits and demerits.

WHY SHOULD WE BE BIASED???????????????????????????

I've seen people,in my area complaining about a bad Sony Ericsson Smart Mobile phone. It was his fate or ill luck to possess such a faulty phone.
There is a* LUCK FACTOR *in the world of electronics and I.T. devices. No fool would ever compare Micromax to the supreme Sony.
But some people are Hell bound on referring it(MMX)  as a crapware.
Just because my personal experience of a particular brand is bad or worse doesn't convey that it should be bad or worse universally. Some people might be rejoicing with that particular brand's product as per his/her usage scenario.

Come on guys,please shed the illogical egoism and see the truth.



> P.S. Till now I haven't owned any Micromax mobile or Tablet


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



kg11sgbg said:


> I've seen people,in my area complaining about a bad Sony Ericsson Smart Mobile phone. It was his fate or ill luck to possess such a faulty phone.
> There is a* LUCK FACTOR *in the world of electronics and I.T. devices.



Unofortunately luck factor is applicable only to Micromax phones. Chances of having problem with the phones are very high when it comes to Micromax, Karbonn. 

As far as specification is concerned, Yu Yureka looks great phone at it's price 8999/- except reasonable battery and not sure about developer support.
Micromax's Yu Yureka Looks Promising but Questions Remain | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## rish1 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



kkn13 said:


> ok i take back my words,the Yureka is AGAIN a rebranded chinese handset just like all the other micromax phones
> this time its a rebranded CoolPad F2 4G


 what did you expect from micromax ?
they aren't going to design ,spend in R & D  and manufacture phones.. 

the great part of this phone is that they are providing it much cheaper than the wholesale price in china.. the wholesale price in china for this phone as per aliexpress is around 180-190 $.. whereas we are getting it for 142 $ + all the extra goodies like warranty , Cyanogen mod etc .. at almost cost to cost basis..

 previously the trend was to buy a phone for 200 $ rebrand it and sell it for 300 $ .. this is a good step , and can revolutionize indian market atleast in online.. because if they can do it , then karbonn,xolo and other local players will follow soon as well.. and then players like Motorola with online only sales model will have to become even more competitive in their offering  , and the icing on cake features like - rooting won't void warranty + source code available + unlocked bootloader ( so good development ).. how great it would be if moto and asus and other tier 2 players also start giving these features as well.. the more the players do this model , the better it is for us



> forget pricing 3G itself is still not that great in India forget 4G
> coverage etc is really bad even in Mumbai



4g is not a special feature .. it will become a standard feature.. most of the devices  released from now on from rs 5000 onwards will be 4g compatible  .. its more about future proofing now than a useful feature now .. but things can change fast in 1 year atleast for big cities

4g plans from airtel are at same price as 3g plans , both cost 250 rs for 1gb .. the success of 4g in india depends on reliance jio  .. they have PAN india licence , if they can launch some cheap plans as they claim, then it will start price war..  

2g plans are approaching prices of 3g plans now .. the difference between prices of 2g vs 3g vs 4g is not that much right now.. still the whole fate of 4g in india is dependent upon reliance jio.. 

Reliance Jio to roll out services in 800 cities | Business Standard News

as for 3g don't know about mumbai , but coverage in delhi ncr is pretty good ..




_prabhat said:


> not sure about developer support.


don't know about how development will be but they got an xda forum pretty fast

Micromax Yureka - XDA Forums


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



Reloaded said:


> [YOUTUBE]GqQbgonf8f4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Phone looks decent for the price.



lol at 4:21 unfortunately dialer has stopped.............


----------



## tkin (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

A 5.5"(LCD) 4G phone with 2500mah battery and kitkat(for now I think)? 

Lets see the customer reviews shall we:
*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md04lmEl9u1qzqnxxo1_500.gif


----------



## $hadow (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

But I think this is what was the main reason why they kept 720p screen so as to make it go with small capacity battery.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Screen vs battery ? Which is costlier


----------



## tkin (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



$hadow said:


> But I think this is what was the main reason why they kept 720p screen so as to make it go with small capacity battery.


You got confused, resolution has nothing to do with battery, except taxing the GPU when gaming. Under normal use the size of the screen is the main battery consumer. Bigger the screen, bigger the battery draw.


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

It says 8 hrs talktime  so ost will not be more than 3-3:30 hrs


----------



## rish1 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



tkin said:


> You got confused, resolution has nothing to do with battery, except taxing the GPU when gaming. Under normal use the size of the screen is the main battery consumer. Bigger the screen, bigger the battery draw.



Actually No .. resolution does make a difference keeping other things constant ..

A 720p 5.5 inch screen of same technology vs a 1080p 5.5 inch screen of same technology.. 720p will consume less power

a 1080p screen has more amount of pixels .. so it needs more light to illuminate  those extra pixels.. and hence more power consumption .. 

then the gpu needs to render and push those extra pixels and it is taxed .. that's why the performance also takes a hit and so more power is required for gpu as well ( even when running UI, gpu is being used to a small degree, in case of cpu rendering it .. then more cpu power will be used ) ..

ofcourse size of the screen plays a bigger role as well.. you won't expect same amount of power consumption from a 5 inch 720p vs 24 inch 720p display...

and even type and technology of Screen will make a difference as well... future 1080p displays will consume less power than 2-3 years old  720p display of same size and type 

but for same screen size,tech and type .. a higher resolution screen will consume more power ..


----------



## abracadabra (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

The phone from the review of GadgetsToUse is damn reflective, in sunlight it going to be a total wash out. 
For the bashing, if it weren't for MI and OnePlus in todays scenario, Micromax surely would have priced it in the 12K-15K category, looks like the Chinese OEMs are eating too hard on their profits of Indian companies too. If the Chinese could, Indians could have bettered it, but they dont care, Who would want to kill the golden goose these days!!

Micromax still need to improve highly on their customer service front, though to some this may be a hot cake, unless they address that part; there is no success story, I'm not saying either Mi or OnePlus are know by many, other than the tech community, the larger mass still recognise Micromax, but its also synonymous to a lot of horror stories!

- - - Updated - - -

To add , Steve Kondik , seems to be too greedy these days, I appreciate his work; but hate the hasty decisions!!


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

I quite agree with [MENTION=300899]rish1[/MENTION] 's last 2 comments(am not quoting it because its too long etc etc)
I guess the Yureka was needed so that better quality OEMs such as Moto see it as a threat and improve their own phones further(spec wise) and we consumers get the best out of this
I dont like the whole rebranding thing personally but it seems like a fair phone for those who are willing to take the risk and will act as a benchmark which other OEMs will follow


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Specs seem decent. Not so sure about dev support as its India exclusive *rebranded* phone which devs rarely buy. would've been better had they launched it in stores too and at the same price as amazon, I would've taken a demo.

- - - Updated - - -

XDA has removed the YU sub forum


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Specs seem decent. Not so sure about dev support as its India exclusive *rebranded* phone which devs rarely buy. would've been better had they launched it in stores too and at the same price as amazon, I would've taken a demo.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> XDA has removed the YU sub forum



thats a bad sign,i take it! :O 
unless they decided to make it part of the coolpad F2 4G(Yureka is a rebranded F2 4G) section(if its already present)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

they have a new sub-forum

YU Yureka - XDA Forums

I think I'll take risk this time and get it for my sister on launch.


----------



## PHOENiX7 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

I am thinking of getting this phone,will it be able to handle Gaming And can I use 64gb microsd?


2500 mah batter feels Wtf! Will it last a day?
My nexus 7 lasts 3.7 hrs while gaming with a 4300 mah battery


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



PHOENiX7 said:


> I am thinking of getting this phone,will it be able to handle Gaming And can I use 64gb microsd?
> 
> 2500 mah batter feels Wtf! Will it last a day?
> My nexus 7 lasts 3.7 hrs while gaming with a 4300 mah battery



My current phone E970 (Liquidsmooth V4 rom based on Android 5.0.1) lasts 34-36 hours on a full charge, 5-5.5 hrs of on screen time, 2100 mAh battery and wifi on 50-60% time

I'm sure it'll last atleast 2 days with ~6-7 hrs of on screen time.


----------



## seamon (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

I am contemplating- should I get this or not. I already got Moto g 2014.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



seamon said:


> I am contemplating- should I get this or not. I already got Moto g 2014.



if you want something to experiment/play games/music on , then its a good choice as a secondary phone i guess
otherwise you can always root and put CM on your Moto G 2014 to get similiar features


----------



## seamon (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



kkn13 said:


> if you want something to experiment/play games/music on , then its a good choice as a secondary phone i guess
> otherwise you can always root and put CM on your Moto G 2014 to get similiar features



For my mom.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



seamon said:


> For my mom.



ohh then i think she would happier with a Lumia or a Moto E,Moto G instead
MMX hasnt exactly been the most reliable company as such and for our parents,its best to give them something easy to operate,repair etc basically no breaking their heads over issues etc
for us ,younger folk, we like to play around,experiment etc so our choices are wider i guess
im thinking of getting a Yu myself just to fiddle around etc with if its worth it
as of now i have a L720,N5 and Z10(yeah i like to try out each os etc from time to time )


----------



## seamon (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



kkn13 said:


> ohh then i think she would happier with a Lumia or a Moto E,Moto G instead
> MMX hasnt exactly been the most reliable company as such and for our parents,its best to give them something easy to operate,repair etc basically no breaking their heads over issues etc
> for us ,younger folk, we like to play around,experiment etc so our choices are wider i guess
> im thinking of getting a Yu myself just to fiddle around etc with if its worth it
> as of now i have a L720,N5 and Z10(yeah i like to try out each os etc from time to time )



I have ZR and Moto G(dad). I don't wanna buy same phone again. Moto E is sub-par. I want her to use android so no Lumia.
Also, I am buying the HTC Hima before i go to college. xD


----------



## rish1 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



seamon said:


> I have ZR and Moto G(dad). I don't wanna buy same phone again. Moto E is sub-par. I want her to use android so no Lumia.
> Also, I am buying the HTC Hima before i go to college. xD



wait for asus zenfone 5 (2015) , its going to launch next month

5 inch 720p screen
8 mp cam
mediatek 6732
1.5ghz Quad core cortex A53
Mali T760 Mp2 
2 gb ram
4g


----------



## seamon (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



rish1 said:


> wait for asus zenfone 5 (2015) , its going to launch next month
> 
> 5 inch 720p screen
> 8 mp cam
> ...



Not impressed. I am not going for mediatek


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



rish1 said:


> wait for asus zenfone 5 (2015) , its going to launch next month
> 
> 5 inch 720p screen
> 8 mp cam
> ...



sigh why did they use mediatek,wish they had gone for the new intel atom or a snapdragon cpu


----------



## rish1 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



kkn13 said:


> sigh why did they use mediatek,wish they had gone for the new intel atom or a snapdragon cpu



snapdragon performance sucks especially SD 410 .. only snapdragon 610 and 615 are good but you won't find them under 18-20k ( excluding low profit models like xiaomi and mmx yu )

i think intel's new atom chip for mobiles weren't ready yet..  most bay trail chips are for tablets

i don't think mediatek is a wrong choice .. they fixed their gps issues last year.. and they are becoming more open now , they released source code and released kitkat for all of their old chips like 6589 , 6589t and all android one devices .. they are still not at the same level of snapdragon yet

but expect more development in 2015 as mediatek is expanding to USA

htc has already released 5-6 devices with mediatek
sony will launch 5-6 devices with mediatek this year starting with xperia e4
asus is also in the club now .. 

HTC Hima Ace and some Hima Ultra variants expected be powered by MediaTek processors

since asus is updating older zenfones to lollipop , its most likely that the newer phones will be updated to android 5.1 as well , as 5.1 will launch pretty early this year ( most likely at google I/o in june.. 

mediatek may not be good for people who want to tinker and install roms .. but i think its pretty great for average users from tier 1 and 2 OEMs ( more  performance + OS update( asus  ) + brand and ASS reliability + cheap price ) ... 

for those who like to play with ROMs if you can , wait for redmi Note 2 ( has same specs as MMx YUreka with bigger battery ) but launch can take anywhere from 1-4 months
else right now micromax yureka is the only option ..


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



rish1 said:


> snapdragon performance sucks especially SD 410 .. only snapdragon 610 and 615 are good but you won't find them under 18-20k ( excluding low profit models like xiaomi and mmx yu )
> 
> i think intel's new atom chip for mobiles weren't ready yet..  most bay trail chips are for tablets
> 
> ...



i agree with many of your points ,G3 stylus and Redmi Note etc are exceptions but most other mediatek based phones have optimisation issues,poor battery performance,app imcompatiblity(an issue with intel as well),poor dev support
i dont own a SD410 phone yet and most of my devices are SD800 or S4/S4 pro atm so I cant say much for SD4xx vs Mediatek but I feel Mediatek still has issues to be fixed in the low/mid range


----------



## rish1 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



kkn13 said:


> i agree with many of your points ,G3 stylus and Redmi Note etc are exceptions but most other mediatek based phones have optimisation issues,poor battery performance,app imcompatiblity(an issue with intel as well),poor dev support
> i dont own a SD410 phone yet and most of my devices are SD800 or S4/S4 pro atm so I cant say much for SD4xx vs Mediatek but I feel Mediatek still has issues to be fixed in the low/mid range



app incompatibility ? i haven't heard about this problem , i tried to google it but couldn't find much .. mediatek runs on arm cores so there shouldn't be any problem , while atom is intel's so thats why they have it .. can you give a link to this problem ? would like to read about it
as far as i have read android one phones are optimized very well and have no lag .. so then it means its not the chip's fault , rather its poor coding from local developers 

i have used my brother's xperia c for quite sometime.. while the phone had its own share of problems like bad display,no update, or development etc but as far as battery backup and optimization i did not face any issue .. 


i think these local oems just put poorly optimized roms on cheap phones.. i don't think mediatek based devices from sony or asus will be bad in anything apart from rom development ... lets see..


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



rish1 said:


> i think these local oems just put poorly optimized roms on cheap phones.. i don't think mediatek based devices from sony or asus will be bad in anything apart from rom development ... lets see..



yeah i have 2 mediatek lenovo tablets at home,its possible its the rom but i face all the issues i mentioned but i cant change the rom because its source code isnt open


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



rish1 said:


> ... redmi Note 2 ( has same specs as MMx YUreka with bigger battery ) but launch can take anywhere from 1-4 months


Do you have reliable source of this information or it is just a speculation ?

As far as MTK is concerned, it is cheap but it has problems with source codes and very little developer support.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



_prabhat said:


> Do you have reliable source of this information or it is just a speculation ?
> 
> As far as MTK is concerned, it is cheap but it has problems with source codes and very little developer support.



Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 phablet will be powered by Snapdragon 615 - GSMArena.com news


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



rish1 said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 phablet will be powered by Snapdragon 615 - GSMArena.com news



  Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 phablet will be powered by Snapdragon 615 - GSMArena.com news and
Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 with 64bit OctaCore Snapdragon 615 processor Announced ~ Android Era are rumors. It's not reliable information. Redmi Note 1 has two models, one is on MTK SoC and another one on SD. But there is no official information out if Redmi Note 2 going for 2 models or only one model and other detals. The article itself says 





> According to rumours, the amount of the Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 will be CNY 1,500 (approx. Rs 15,200 ...


. There was also rumor few days back that it is coming with 20MP camera. Xiaomi Redmi Note successor might feature a 20.7MP camera So three is no guarantee that this information is true. It may be or may not be. Hope it comes with same specs as Yureka and big battery with price near 9 TO 12K.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

I hope Moto makes a SD6xx phone at that price range,thatll be a real deal breaker overall


----------



## rish1 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



_prabhat said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 phablet will be powered by Snapdragon 615 - GSMArena.com news and
> Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 with 64bit OctaCore Snapdragon 615 processor Announced ~ Android Era are rumors. It's not reliable information. Redmi Note 1 has two models, one is on MTK SoC and another one on SD. But there is no official information out if Redmi Note 2 going for 2 models or only one model and other detals. The article itself says . There was also rumor few days back that it is coming with 20MP camera. Xiaomi Redmi Note successor might feature a 20.7MP camera So three is no guarantee that this information is true. It may be or may not be. Hope it comes with same specs as Yureka and big battery with price near 9 TO 12K.



looks like you are pretty new to mobile scene..  

companies don't announce phones until they already have started manufacturing quite a few units and are approaching market launch.. 

there is a difference between a rumour and leaked specs/benchmarks... and then if you are updated with all the latest developments in mobile world, you can easily spot which 1 is fake and which might be real..

the telecomtalk rumour you have given cries out loud its fake and made up by some fanboy.. first its not even a decent leak , its coming from a forum member

1) 3gb ram lol .. even mi4 in india is expected to come with 2gb version to keep prices low
2) 20mp camera when mi4 itself has 13 mp 
3) mediatek 6795 isn't even ready yet .. only 6752 is available right now ..
4) and then lol at different internal memory versions .. this is a mid ranger not a high end phone ( in xiaomi lineup) that will come with these many internal memory options.. 

and the line that you have quoted 



> According to rumours, the amount of the Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 will be CNY 1,500 (approx. Rs 15,200 ...



is about the price and not the specs.. 

they won't use sd 410 in redmi note 2 because redmi 1s 2 is using it.. the only reason they rolled out sd 400 version of redmi note was because it was the only chip that had 4g lte, so they had to settle with SD 400 for 4g .. whereas all the 10 series and mediatek 67 series are 4g capable now

Snapdragon 615 + 2gb ram is a standard configuration in china now for around similar price , see the phones launched- Coolpad F2 ,Archos 50 Diamond, 
expect a lot of chinese manufacturers to come up with these config.. 

regarding other specs .. they are same as redmi note 1.. only diff is chipset

95% of the time these leaks turns out right .. they might launch the mediatek version later either 6752 or 6795 ( may be )

but sd 615 version is almost a certainty .. anyways it will either get announced at ces or mwc.. 

the price will also be around 10k as well.. 

and redmi  2s is 100 % confirmed with these specs. it has even made rounds in antutu and tenna 

4.7 720p
sd 410
1gb ram
2mp/8mp

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> I hope Moto makes a SD6xx phone at that price range,thatll be a real deal breaker overall



its highly unlikely under 14k price tag , they didn't even use SD 410 when they should have , let alone SD 6xx.. the moto G ( 2013) was made under google , now its under lenovo..  and then they just rolled out moto g 2014 3 months ago so the next major version is still 6-7 months away at least.. this is time for upgraded Moto E ..


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



dashing.sujay said:


> Everything is good, but why 5.5 inch ? It's too big


same here. if it was 4.7". i'd have been perfect.



ankush28 said:


> *i.imgur.com/4kboL0T.png
> WTF?
> 
> CM made huge mistake. Just imagine quality of CM fans vs. quality of MMX fans. Visit YU forums and experiance youself.... *forums.yuplaygod.com/threads/yu-on-the-go.11/ -  They don't know Tapatalk Ok they don't even know how to use GOOGLE SEARCH!
> ...



  they be gonna complain like this isnt android xP


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

IMO Yu Yureka>> Redmi Note, 1s.
Xiaomi should release a stock android phone without MIUI overlay. that'll save some of their $$$ in design dept.


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



rish1 said:


> looks like you are pretty new to mobile scene..
> 
> companies don't announce phones until they already have started manufacturing quite a few units and are approaching market launch..
> 
> ...



Well I don't have time read essays and reply you. Only thing I would like to reply  is 



rish1 said:


> looks like you are pretty new to mobile scene..


because this is only thing I read properly, rest I just overlooked.
What is mobile scene? Did I hear it first time?

 FYI Those are rumors/speculation based on unreliable information. You are trying to create some logic out of speculations. I asked you do you have reliable information, you again trying to convince me how spculations are correct. Speculations are speculations. By the way you made me laugh.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



_prabhat said:


> What is mobile scene? Did I hear it first time?



had you been a regular follower of mobile related news,leaks,updates and latest developments.. you would have known that most of the times these turn out right.. 
almost all phones today leak out before its launch.. plus its easy to make a calculated guess ,what specs successor might have because of the available official data regarding SOC,previous models , competitor products and market know how .. leaks just confirm those calculated guesses .. 

anyways no point in discussing with you since you aren't a regular follower .. you want official info wait for CES and MWC


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Dear friend,
I asked you do you have relliable source of information. Why are you trying hard to prove that I don't know anything about mobiles? Ok, I don't know anything about mobile. Happy now?


----------



## rish1 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



_prabhat said:


> Dear friend,
> I asked you do you have relliable source of information. Why are you trying hard to prove that I don't know anything about mobiles? Ok, I don't know anything about mobile. Happy now?


i wasn't trying to prove you anything ..  you asked reliable source for those specs list so i gave you , i assumed you would already know that there hasn't been any official announcement from xiaomi  yet .. now you don't count any leaked info as reliable ... well that's your call..  maybe i misunderstood that you wanted 'official information" with "reliable source for the leak" , so apologies for that ..  what i was trying to tell you was that these leaks turn out  pretty accurate..  you can trust them with a good level of confidence.. that's all.. so wait for CES and MWC for official announcement


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Don't apologize friend. It is just a debate / discussion and we can have difference of opinions.

Anyway the confidence with which you said,


rish1 said:


> ... redmi Note 2 ( has same specs as MMx YUreka with bigger battery ) but launch can take anywhere from 1-4 months



It made me curious to ask if you have reliable source of information. Leaks need not be accurate. Ofcourse that is my opinion. You need not agree with it. For your information, I follow Xiaomi very closely since they released MI3 and I post only those links which I know are relaible. I just don't follow their phones, but I also follow their business strategy. I also know Lei Jun CEO of Xiaomi works 100 hours a week.


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Meizu has just upped the ante by releasing note phone with fhd screen, mtk 6752 and superb specs for 160$ and its pretty clear these guys are squarely aiming at Xiaomi 
Looking forward to what Xiaomi is gonna do to trump em 
We might actually start seeing fhd screens under 10k now.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



kamikaz said:


> Meizu has just upped the ante by releasing note phone with fhd screen, mtk 6752 and superb specs for 160$ and its pretty clear these guys are squarely aiming at Xiaomi
> Looking forward to what Xiaomi is gonna do to trump em
> We might actually start seeing fhd screens under 10k now.



yeah decent specs and design except for the MTK soc,mtk usually have very poor dev support and no roms etc,also UI/rom preloaded on phone must be proper(stock android) for it to be a great buy
I hope we see sd6xx under 10k thanks to yureka's example


----------



## rish1 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Redmi Note 4G VS Yu Yureka VS Redmi Note 3G

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDbRk0uHlRA

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjAmszU7md8

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayf-cDAgr2Q

in short 

Great camera performance
good build quality , lighter
1 day battery backup , xiaomi gave 1.5 days with moderate usage 
no lag,overheating
1k cheaper than redmi note 4g 

the winner in sales i think will be decided by* who can put up more units for sale* .. otherwise yureka is easily ahead until xiaomi launches note 2 in india


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

i was going through comments on gsmarena page Micromax announces Yureka with Cyanogen OS 11 in India - GSMArena.com news



> this is the android phone or not





> what is cyanogen os





> i think WiFi direct is not added in yureka.... is that mean file transferring through WiFi is not possible???





> it has qualcomm 610 soC.... so what is soC secondly redmi 1s has a gr8 internet speed so is it with YU please tell any tech expert





> Its a very nice phonne by micromax but my concern is that does it have a google play store or does it have a play store of its own? and I have heard that it does not support .apk files den what file format does it support and from where can we get those apps or games that we lyk playing on our google android devices?





> What is cynagenmod?





> Is this android or anyother else





> Which type of operating systemm is this? What is difference betn android and Cyanogen?





> what will be the app store for this phone? can anyone help me out?





> Some one explain about the difference of cyanogen and android os plz..... as we can install app from play store like android does? Thanks





> I hv a one question guys. Does cynogen powered phones supports GOOGLE PLAY STORE?? PLSS ANS..





> what is the meaning of 4GB LTE??




People can google these things instead of posting noobish comments like that. 

Those same people buy phones in flash sales and then either put it up for a higher price or start b*tching about it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

I agree that whoever puts more units for sale would dominate the market & clearly yureka is better. I'm thinking about suggesting my dad about it after a month


----------



## kaz (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

I dont think Yu will beat Xiaomi's sales number any day because of shitty amazon t&c..
see this *forums.yuplaygod.com/threads/delivery-problems-with-amazon.787/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

*www.zauba.com/import-yu-mobile-phone-hs-code.html
1400 Units would be too less for initial sale


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



SaiyanGoku said:


> i was going through comments on gsmarena page Micromax announces Yureka with Cyanogen OS 11 in India - GSMArena.com news
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is bound to happen


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



kaz said:


> I dont think Yu will beat Xiaomi's sales number any day because of shitty amazon t&c..
> see this *forums.yuplaygod.com/threads/delivery-problems-with-amazon.787/



yes true. i thought of buying oneplus one but they say no delivery to Lucknow so i forgot about that. some time back it was the same thing with fk, which was not the case 2-3 years back. i had a talk with them regarding the same. this is pathetic man.

- - - Updated - - -

just checked again amazon.in and now it says they can deliver a nexus 5 to my address.  looks like they had a change of heart!


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



SaiyanGoku said:


> i was going through comments on gsmarena page Micromax announces Yureka with Cyanogen OS 11 in India - GSMArena.com news
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indians...  I posted something similar in other thread


----------



## RohanM (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



SaiyanGoku said:


> i was going through comments on gsmarena page Micromax announces Yureka with Cyanogen OS 11 in India - GSMArena.com news
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously, In what world I am living.. lol...


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.zauba.com/import-yu-mobile-phone-hs-code.html
> 1400 Units would be too less for initial sale



WTF!!! Only 2000 odd pieces???   

They should import at least 1 lakh pieces!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



powerhoney said:


> WTF!!! Only 2000 odd pieces???
> 
> They should import at least 1 lakh pieces!!!



there is an update in the site, total increased to 3800 units.


----------



## kaz (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

5k units only


----------



## rish1 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

sale will get over in 1 sec

Micromax subsidiary Yu to put up 10,000 units of Yureka in maiden sale - The Economic Times


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Well, i guess that dashes my hope of getting it anytime soon.


----------



## abracadabra (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

They are just playing same old marketing trick like Xiaomi, didnt we see all this already, create the artificial bubble, spread the word through word of mouth and more people will come in.
Everyone knows MMX and what kind of a service they provide... 3 Lakh registrations, seriously? We are all price conscious and want the best bang for the buck.. But this is going to be more of a wait and watch kind.  Even though early reviews are really biased, because of one point mainly "Price"!!!
Even if this piece sells in a nano sec, tomorrows headlines would read "10,000 MMX sold in a nanoscale of a second! I beat you Red!!
Their target segment is first timers and people who want a large screen!


----------



## rish1 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

decent battery backup

9 hours video playback
14 hours talktime

YU YUREKA Battery Test

wifi browsing is weak .. should get better with an update


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Yu Yureka(Micromax) already declared for  an update of Android-5.*.* (Lollipop) in the very near future updates.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Probably wouldn't get one in today's sale. waitlist is full 

I'm sure that more than 80% of the people who bought it will try to leech off it and sell it at way higher prices. Those तुछ प्राणी kinds of people should have no internet access


----------



## comrade (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Probably wouldn't get one in today's sale. waitlist is full
> 
> I'm sure that more than 80% of the people who bought it will try to leech off it and sell it at way higher prices. Those तुछ प्राणी kinds of people should have no internet access



Right.. It went to wait list full the next second of 2.00 PM. Still waiting hoping for a gap .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Site down, error 503 

Edit: Back up again.

- - - Updated - - -

Sold out, price increased to 13k.


----------



## comrade (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Lightning Deal
   8,999.00
92% Claimed
Quantity: 1
This deal is sold out


----------



## kaz (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Missed to add it to cart..Got into the waiting list after few minutes but it went out of stock..
People who bought @12.5k will get their refund, contact Amazon support

Next sale on 22nd for which registration will begin on 15th..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

^ I tried contacting them, couldn't even buy it at 12.5k and then would've asked for refund. 

Amazon shouldn't give warranty to phones not bought directly from amazon or bought at more than the sale price of Rs 8999. 
That'll teach the leeches a lesson.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

there was only ‘2657’ units

Micromax may have sold less than 3000 Yu Yureka phones, not 10000: Report - Mobiletor.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

^ they had imported 7400 units as per zauba till 9th Jan. but 3000 units is way too less. And no it didn't went OOS within 3 seconds. *Wait list full* option was there till around 2:40 PM. After that it was showing OOS.


----------



## _prabhat (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



rish1 said:


> ...redmi Note 2 ( has same specs as MMx YUreka with bigger battery ) but launch can take anywhere from 1-4 months



For your information. Xiaomi announces Mi Note and Mi Note Pro.
BBC News - China's Xiaomi unveils two thinner, lighter phablets



rish1 said:


> looks like you are pretty new to mobile scene..
> 
> companies don't announce phones until they already have started manufacturing quite a few units and are approaching market launch..
> 
> ...



Your logic did not work. Check specifications of MI Note and MI Note Pro.


----------



## _prabhat (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

I think you are finding escape route.
Ok, tell me how long you want to wait? lol
Anyway just using common sense. Redmi 1S successor is named as Redmi 2. So I guess no more phone with Redmi series is coming otherwise they would have named it Redmi 2S etc. Another common sense is when Xiaomi just launched 2 Phablets Note, I don't think they will launch 3rd Phablet Note immediately.  Keep in mind that you are just making speculations without anything to support your claims. It was a guess in media that Xiaomi may launch something like that. But Xiaomi surprised everyone with high end phablet, not just one but two.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*

Its Yureka discussion thread, not Xiaomi discussion thread. People will get confused if you continue it here. 

correct thread -> *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/185409-official-xiaomi-discussion-thread.html


----------



## rish1 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Its Yureka discussion thread, not Xiaomi discussion thread. People will get confused if you continue it here.
> 
> correct thread -> *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/185409-official-xiaomi-discussion-thread.html



+1
ohh lol i didn't even noticed that , .. let me move my replies to that thread ,also if any Mod is reading this  better rename the thread title to

*Micromax YU Yureka discussion thread*


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 16, 2015)

Micromax Remotely Installing Unwanted Apps on Devices


----------



## kaz (Jan 16, 2015)

Micromax Yu Yureka Discussion Thread, seriously? 
Do we say Lava Xolo Tegra Note? 

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Micromax Remotely Installing Unwanted Apps on Devices



Yup..All one needs to do is root n uninstall some apps


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 16, 2015)

wow thats bad...not entirely sure how many MMX users know how to root a device. Even so, your warranty will be compromised.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 16, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Micromax Remotely Installing Unwanted Apps on Devices



Don't buy them. Simply get a phone from better OEMs.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 16, 2015)

I want share some of my thoughts... 

If anyone (mobile brand) really want to provide budget phone, why to give subscriptions like "One plus one", flash sales like "Xiaomi" or "micromax"... all this is bullshit.. Just make it available for everyone via local store, online or order..

Other thing, if micromax is giving eureka for 9K apprx, then why are other micromax models are being sold @ same price and even not comparable hardware???

I always find something fishy about these brands... Even big brands also... If same hardware is priced at low cost why they keep so high price, because of their brand value???

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie11 said:


> wow thats bad...not entirely sure how many MMX users know how to root a device. Even so, your warranty will be compromised.



no warranty void... even if mobile is from other brand... you can unroot it and get your warranty back also...
But some brands don't mind if you root like google...


----------



## kaz (Jan 16, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I want share some of my thoughts...
> If anyone (mobile brand) really want to provide budget phone, why to give subscriptions like "One plus one", flash sales like "Xiaomi" or "micromax"... all this is bullshit.. Just make it available for everyone via local store, online or order..


Flash sale is a good move for companies trying to cut down inventory cost..Marketing and distributing channels do require more capital so forget about availability at local stores..




> Other thing, if micromax is giving eureka for 9K apprx, then why are other micromax models are being sold @ same price and even not comparable hardware???


*Yu(not MMX) is selling the phone at 9k with a loss of at least 2k per unit..* Souce- iGyan..They are doing this to establish their new brand which most companies do in the beginning..

It's not like MMX has crap hardware always, at the same price you can find MMX Nitro which perform better than Moto G..But why are we talking about MMX? MMX and YU are two different stories same as Lava and Xolo..



> I always find something fishy about these brands... Even big brands also... If same hardware is priced at low cost why they keep so high price, because of their brand value???


Marketing, promotions, build quality, after sales support, softwares (bloatware)..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 16, 2015)

kaz said:


> Flash sale is a good move for companies trying to cut down inventory cost..Marketing and distributing channels do require more capital so forget about availability at local stores..



So it's all business.. buddy we are common people.. we are not business minded like modi (I'm not against him)(btw I voted him because only leader who was enough qualities for leadership, comparing others who was there in race for PM,)... 
if every one is business minded then there will be lack of engineers doctors.. then this will ruin all balance... I think they should think about customers, consumers, common people (my opinion.)



kaz said:


> *Yu(not MMX) is selling the phone at 9k with a loss of at least 2k per unit..* Souce- iGyan..They are doing this to establish their new brand which most companies do in the beginning..



Okay after their establishment, "YU" new brand, sub-brand of micromax, should make yureka available in local stores.. like "xiaomi" in airtel store.



kaz said:


> It's not like MMX has crap hardware always, at the same price you can find MMX Nitro which perform better than Moto G..But why are we talking about MMX? MMX and YU are two different stories same as Lava and Xolo..



I never said hardware is crap... It happens with every device/brand..
If nokia build 1000 phones, they check 1st batch of it, and then phone is perfect with no issue conducting each test, excluding bad product. You will get non crap hardware.. But it not happen always, because of loads on requirement and lack of supply they can't test each and every phone, sometime not every phone get's tested.
but on other side indian brand, there or more crappy pieces..



kaz said:


> Marketing, promotions, build quality, after sales support, softwares (bloatware)..


Okay. I use nexus 5. considering this one.
Nexus 5- no marketing, promotion?? 
build quality yes, after sales support yes, software google..
so you mean to say google is selling at that cost because of no marketing, no promotion?? hey it's not personal.. if you feel annoying, then please leave it. my request.


----------



## comrade (Jan 18, 2015)

I dont think we could get one in our hands even on 22nd sale when disguised peoples like these sells them on net for 60-100% profit. 
Micromax Yureka YU Cyanogen MOD OS 2GB RAM Flagship Killer | eBay


----------



## abracadabra (Jan 18, 2015)

More or less YU is an escape route for MMX, okay both are different companies officially, but arent they from the same stables?
YU could have been introduced as a online format sale only model, to counter offensive to ever thriving new model of "flash sale" all thanks to Xiaomi for its introduction into Indian, which even One Plus One follows sort of now Lenovo too joined the bandwagon.

MMX is more established in the market, is easily available at retail stores, but has a real bad name for itself! MMX didnt want to disturb their retailers from whom they receive most of their profits from. So will you buy a MMX? I quiet doubt that if your going back to that brand the second time around, so YU came into existence. How many people even know Yu or Yureka is from MMX, other than tech community who follows new events closely, hardly anyone. Even their ABOUT US page on YUPLAYGOD.com doesnt even mention the name MMX.

Most people are accustomed to reputed brands, no matter what , its their own money however they wish to spend it, be it on a MI or on a Apple product. In the end of the day everyone just simply justifies their purchases for the hard/easy earned money they spent!


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 19, 2015)

I tried first time but couldn't buy it if I dont get this time then what are my options?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 19, 2015)

YU Yureka Review - GSMArena Blog


----------



## abracadabra (Jan 19, 2015)

^ That is one half baked review, no one really tells anything concrete about the camera quality. Its really $hi7 from various floated reviews lying around, the only point that even GSMArena too justifies is its "PRICE" factor! Some sites reporting YU is losing 2K for every phone they sell and BS!


----------



## comrade (Jan 22, 2015)

hurray....lucky enought to grab a piece today..much happy.

Order Placed: 22 January 2015
Amazon.in order number: 404-------------- 
Order Total:   8,999.00

	Delivery #1: Not Yet Dispatched    	Cancel items 	
Delivery estimate: 26 January 2015 - 27 January 2015 (More about estimates)


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm on damn wait list..
And price is increased to 12K


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 22, 2015)

comrade said:


> hurray....lucky enought to grab a piece today..much happy.
> 
> Order Placed: 22 January 2015
> Amazon.in order number: 404--------------
> ...



Congo!
Got one myself too!

Todays experience was much better, had 2 open browser windows, and the time kept updating itself,in both windows, unlike the flipkart sales. 
Bought with a single click. Amazed after the disastrous first sale sale. Lets see how the phone behaves now...

- - - Updated - - -



abhigeek said:


> I'm on damn wait list..
> And price is increased to 12K



Keep up the spirit bro...maybe u will get it. Heard thay have 15k units for today's sale...and the 15minute window to pay


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 22, 2015)

Got one too but in other friend's account.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Waiting for the review eagerly.

Finally decided to shift from Symbian to Android. Budget is 10k max.


----------



## kaz (Jan 22, 2015)

Got one at 2:40pm


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 22, 2015)

Tried on 2 PC's and this crap amazon disappointed me again


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2015)

I was on a 100mbps connection (college lan) still couldn't get one. 
All those _baniya_ type people who bought this just to sell it at a higher price should get ebola


----------



## kaz (Jan 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I was on a 100mbps connection (college lan) still couldn't get one.
> All those _baniya_ type people who bought this just to sell it at a higher price should get ebola



lol..I was in waitlist and on the FB group of yureka some had 3, some had 6 phones in cart..All were looking for buyers..


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 22, 2015)

Amazon says only registered users can participate!

Tried registering; and it just asks to "Subscribe".  Is that the complete procedure?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I was on a 100mbps connection (college lan) still couldn't get one.
> All those _baniya_ type people who bought this just to sell it at a higher price should get ebola



It's all about how fast you click... Fastest Finger First like scenario ... 

- - - Updated - - -



bad_till_bones said:


> Amazon says only registered users can participate!
> 
> Tried registering; and it just asks to "Subscribe".  Is that the complete procedure?



hey did you subscribed earlier?? for yureka??? if yes then you don't have to do this again until you buy it.. I guess so.. because I also subscribed for 1st lot... And tried subscribing for 2nd one but did not find similarity like previous "subscribed" option .... so I guess you already subscribed to this.. just need to buy one..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2015)

kaz said:


> lol..I was in waitlist and on the FB group of yureka some had 3, some had 6 phones in cart..All were looking for buyers..





amit.tiger12 said:


> It's all about how fast you click... Fastest Finger First like scenario ...



I was able to get into the waitlist. Amazon claims they put up 15k phones in the stock, I don't think they put more than 2k actually. It was claimed 100% within 3-4 seconds. They shouldn't allow new accounts which were made just before the sale to buy the phone IMO. People are abusing free account system to creat multiple accounts, get their hands on the phone and then sell it at way high prices.


----------



## uternity01 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Xiaomi Killer -- Micromax Yu discussion thread !!*



dashing.sujay said:


> Everything is good, but why 5.5 inch ? It's too big



this phone is really so good .. but why it is not should be 5.5.. A perfect phone should be perfect from all ways..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

I was able to get one in today's sale finally. Would do an extended testing and review within 1 week of receiving it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2015)

some one please help me buying this phone............


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I was able to get one in today's sale finally. Would do an extended testing and review within 1 week of receiving it.


Pls review with pics as soon as you get it.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I was able to get one in today's sale finally. Would do an extended testing and review within 1 week of receiving it.


Congo.   
Waiting for your review now.
Has the order shipped yet?
Btw, just got the new ota update.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 25, 2015)

Is the Yureka selling at 9k or 12k ? ( At work, Amazon blocked, sorry  )


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 25, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Is the Yureka selling at 9k or 12k ? ( At work, Amazon blocked, sorry  )



yureka is selling at 9k...It might show 12k before, but while placing order, it shows 9k as final price ( after 3000rs discount ) .


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 25, 2015)

So, heating issue ? I thought I could buy it for someone in the family but this doesn't sounds nice.

[YOUTUBE]8DpxEFBMajE[/YOUTUBE]

And the channel has even posted a fix ! (Though it is very limited in scope)

[YOUTUBE]R5JFZDywtIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

No overheating here, Played NOVA 3, temps were around 45-46 *C that time.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 25, 2015)

Then maybe, a bad unit was being tested.

Brilliant. Faith restored (though more than one instance of feedback will eliminate all doubts)


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No overheating here, Played NOVA 3, temps were around 45-46 *C that time.



Was there any stuttering or lag in between?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Was there any stuttering or lag in between?



No lag or stuttering at all. Adreno 405 ~= Adreno 320 in performance. I liked playing on it because of bigger screen. Visuals were crisp even for below 300 PPI density.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No lag or stuttering at all. Adreno 405 ~= Adreno 320 in performance. I liked playing on it because of bigger screen. Visuals were crisp even for below 300 PPI density.



That sounds great. If you get time try asphalt 8 and post back please.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That sounds great. If you get time try asphalt 8 and post back please.



I played NOVA 3 (size ~= 3 GB) on it and you still want me to play Asphalt 8 (~= 1.5 GB) on it?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I played NOVA 3 (size ~= 3 GB) on it and you still want me to play Asphalt 8 (~= 1.5 GB) on it?



I have seen it on one of my friend yureka and it was stuttering a lot so now when you tell me about NOVA 3 I felt a bit confused so I ask for the help


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 27, 2015)

ordered Yu Yureka yesterday......out for delivery today.. .. i thought that prourring one through flaash sale was gonna be tough, but it was pretty simple, easy and fast..didn't get waitlisted either.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 27, 2015)

games reviews for yu yureka??? it can run every game smoothly??? quick review please... mother wants to buy 1st touch screen android device??? simple phone ???


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 27, 2015)

I can post a quick small  review by 10 pm..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2015)

Please do. I am contemplating on buying a piece for me mum.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> games reviews for yu yureka??? it can run every game smoothly??? quick review please... mother wants to buy 1st touch screen android device??? simple phone ???



Any game meant for adreno 320 can run smoothly on it. Tegra based games won't run.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

[MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION] yureka never qualifies for a simple phone. Simple phone is somewhat more associated with Windows phone.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> @amit.tiger12  yureka never qualifies for a simple phone. Simple phone is somewhat more associated with Windows phone.



okay... but simple as nexus ?? compared to stock os?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> okay... but simple as nexus ?? compared to stock os?



Yeah kind of with google now launcher but for someone buying the first smartphone android won't be my first suggestion.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah kind of with google now launcher but for someone buying the first smartphone android won't be my first suggestion.



ohk.. so which one??? for 1st touch screen android buy?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ohk.. so which one??? for 1st touch screen android buy?



Nah, Yureka is fine. He meant he won't recommend android to any first time smartphone buyer.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nah, Yureka is fine. He meant he won't recommend android to any first time smartphone buyer.



It's best buy below 10K? so why not buy??


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> It's best buy below 10K? so why not buy??



you didn't got my point. For anyone using android or has used android it is a great phone but for someone starting the journey it will be a little tough to understand. But you can certainly buy it.


----------



## polupoka (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone need yureka??? tell me right now the address! (COD only) ...--sorry for offtopic!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 5, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Anyone need yureka??? tell me right now the address! (COD only) ...--sorry for offtopic!



is it still available??


----------



## polupoka (Mar 7, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> is it still available??


sorry but no... pm me next week if you cannot ...ok? you can pm me your address now..so that I can save them and it may help for faster checkout(ONLY if u r crazy!)  then if u cannot just pm me to order in ur address..I will do it for you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

Feels good to see this:
MIcromax teases Android Lollipop update for YU Yureka - GSMArena.com news


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

So Yureka is getting the lollipop. Great but I feel sad about 1+1 users.


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Today I have received new Yureka from Amazon. Wants to know what are first few steps I need to take after opening up the box. Do I need straight recharge it to 100% or drain it out.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 10, 2015)

chintan786 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today I have received new Yureka from Amazon. Wants to know what are first few steps I need to take after opening up the box. Do I need straight recharge it to 100% or drain it out.



I received it yesterday, battery was at 2%, hooked it up to the charger right away, took around 2-3 hours to get to 100%


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 10, 2015)

I am not sure what they suggest for you but in case of my Canvas Nitro they recommend a first charge of 4 hours before use.


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 10, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I received it yesterday, battery was at 2%, hooked it up to the charger right away, took around 2-3 hours to get to 100%



Thanks, Mine received with 55% charge. Although I have still plugged in from last 1.5hrs.. it is 98% now.
First Observation is it is very light weight. without battery, i thought they have sent dummy mobile. backward case is not looking very durable.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 10, 2015)

chintan786 said:


> Thanks, Mine received with 55% charge. Although I have still plugged in from last 1.5hrs.. it is 98% now.
> First Observation is it is very light weight. without battery, i thought they have sent dummy mobile. backward case is not looking very durable.



Back cover might seem soft but it's very durable. Note series phones also have similar plastic back cover.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

Plastic covers are not that easily breakable. They will be providing a better life in comparison to other backs.


----------



## abcxyz (Mar 10, 2015)

After reviewing this phone for 2days I came to a conclusion that this phone has battery & heating problems.
Now should I or shouldn't I buy this this week?

And there is rumour that Yu is palnning to release *Project Caesar* in April.
Any idea about that???


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 10, 2015)

chintan786 said:


> Thanks, Mine received with 55% charge. Although I have still plugged in from last 1.5hrs.. it is 98% now.
> First Observation is it is very light weight. without battery, i thought they have sent dummy mobile. backward case is not looking very durable.



OK friends, everything is running fine from 12:30 to till now. battery is now down to 80%. installing many apps on it.

Wants to know what kind of SD card I can buy for yureka. Also I messed that screen protector tht comes along with package, wants to know if it is necessary to have one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> After reviewing this phone for 2days I came to a conclusion that this phone has battery & heating problems.
> Now should I or shouldn't I buy this this week?
> 
> And there is rumour that Yu is palnning to release *Project Caesar* in April.
> Any idea about that???



Who said that to you? Nothing wrong at my end. No battery or overheating problems.

- - - Updated - - -



chintan786 said:


> OK friends, everything is running fine from 12:30 to till now. battery is now down to 80%. installing many apps on it.
> 
> Wants to know what kind of SD card I can buy for yureka. Also I messed that screen protector tht comes along with package, wants to know if it is necessary to have one.



Better use Class 10 micro sd cards. Screen Guard is not necessary because of Gorilla Glass 3 screen. If you want you should get a Tempered Glass Screen Protector.


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Saiyan,
Wants to know few things as I am new to android:
1. What should be max. Capacity of SD card.
2. What kind of files I can save on it. Only pics and video or I can save SMS, songs, apps and downloaded files as well.

Regards
Chintan


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

^
1. I think 64 GB. I have tested my 32 GB Samsung Evo and it works
2.
SMS: nope, no phone can save sms on user accessible internal memory or sd card. But you can backup them on sd card using superbackup
songs, other files: yes
apps: nope and there is no point in doing so.


----------



## abcxyz (Mar 11, 2015)

there is rumour that Yu is palnning to release *Project Caesar *in April.
 Any idea/info about that guys???


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Mar 11, 2015)

Got my yureka on 9th march. Suggest me body cover for the device.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 11, 2015)

polupoka said:


> sorry but no... pm me next week if you cannot ...ok? you can pm me your address now..so that I can save them and it may help for faster checkout(ONLY if u r crazy!)  then if u cannot just pm me to order in ur address..I will do it for you.



can you book mine for tomorrow i missed the registration this time , i will pm you the address and mobile no.


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^
> 1. I think 64 GB. I have tested my 32 GB Samsung Evo and it works
> 2.
> SMS: nope, no phone can save sms on user accessible internal memory or sd card. But you can backup them on sd card using superbackup
> ...



Dear saiyan,

Wants to know how to change the ringtone. I find this fone ringtone is weak compare to other fones I have used till date.
I have few ringtones in my google music app but don't know how to convert them phone ringtone.

Also, you know any good flip cover for yureka.

Regards,
Chintan


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

chintan786 said:


> Dear saiyan,
> 
> Wants to know how to change the ringtone. I find this fone ringtone is weak compare to other fones I have used till date.
> I have few ringtones in my google music app but don't know how to convert them phone ringtone.
> ...




Install ES File Explorer or Shuttle Music Player on the phone
Open the audio file from that app
Touch menu button (or the 3 vertical dots)
Select Set Ringtone

As for the flip cover, IMO those are for crap phones which have scratch prone screen and body and make the phone ugly and bulky. But still if you want to a cover, use a TPU based back cover and Tempered Glass Screen Protector.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 12, 2015)

Having no issues with my Yureka, battery lasting well over 5 hours of screen time use.

Although the phone did freeze for a while after I disconnected a call.

Only missing out the 1080p screen ( smaller fonts, unzoomed view ) , on all other aspects for my daily use it feels somewhat same as my Z Ultra.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Mar 12, 2015)

How is raaisin back cover ? (transparent).  Available in flipkart and amazon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> How is raaisin back cover ? (transparent).  Available in flipkart and amazon.



Its a crap silicone one and not a TPU one. Don't get it.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

Better invest in a proper TPU case.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 13, 2015)

Does this phone really have a Micromax anywhere in its name? 
I thought the whole idea was to have Yu as a stand alone brand like Lexus.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 13, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Does this phone really have a Micromax anywhere in its name?
> I thought the whole idea was to have Yu as a stand alone brand like Lexus.



No it doesn't have Micromax anywhere. Just a YU logo on the back. 

The phone feels a bit ... non-premium shall we say ... but at 9k sith such specs and amazing Cyagenomod UI, it feels great!


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 13, 2015)

Because the title says Micromax Yu Yureka...........


----------



## Vyom (Mar 13, 2015)

After buying Moto X, I kind of stopped looking at the ever increasing competition of phone market. This is why when a friend of mine told me about it, I read this thread, and got damn impressed of the phone.

I am looking to buy it for a friend next week. How are your experiences guys, who all bought it?

Btw, the expandable memory is 32 GB, not 64 as mentioned in the first post. [MENTION=300899]rish1[/MENTION], Please update the post.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> After buying Moto X, I kind of stopped looking at the ever increasing competition of phone market. This is why when a friend of mine told me about it, I read this thread, and got damn impressed of the phone.
> 
> I am looking to buy it for a friend next week. How are your experiences guys, who all bought it?
> 
> Btw, the expandable memory is 32 GB, not 64 as mentioned in the first post. [MENTION=300899]rish1[/MENTION], Please update the post.




So far, i am very happy with my yureka..The Battery backup is good & there is almost no lag..
The only problem is that i get random reboots almost daily ( not good while i am showing off my phone in front of my friends  ).


----------



## Vyom (Mar 13, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> So far, i am very happy with my yureka..The Battery backup is good & there is almost no lag..
> The only problem is that i get random reboots almost daily ( not good while i am showing off my phone in front of my friends  ).



Did you try to reset the device? Rooted phone means you can try all sorts of things, right till updating the whole goddamn ROM.
Or you can try removing preloaded apps, or lowering the CPU speed and then observe. 

I think unlocked bootloader is the thing which makes this phone very developer friendly. Isn't it?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Did you try to reset the device? Rooted phone means you can try all sorts of things, right till updating the whole goddamn ROM.
> Or you can try removing preloaded apps, or lowering the CPU speed and then observe.
> 
> I think unlocked bootloader is the thing which makes this phone very developer friendly. Isn't it?



I Did reset the phone right after 1 week after purchase..the problem seems to be unsolved though..
I have disabled all the google apps( music/newstand/books/movies/whatever)..
I haven't yet attempted rooting the phone( lack of time)..  will definately root after exams( warranty doesn't get void upon rooting  )


I will try Lowering the cpu speed & post my results after 2-3 days.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Did you try to reset the device? Rooted phone means you can try all sorts of things, right till updating the whole goddamn ROM.
> Or you can try removing preloaded apps, or lowering the CPU speed and then observe.
> 
> I think unlocked bootloader is the thing which makes this phone very developer friendly. Isn't it?


No, its locked by default.
I had to unlock it which also meant wiping the phone's user data and then I proceeded to root it.


----------



## polupoka (Mar 19, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> can you book mine for tomorrow i missed the registration this time , i will pm you the address and mobile no.



pm me your  full address with mob no.! hurry! i will try!

- - - Updated - - -

hello! still i have in my cart!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

deal over.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 19, 2015)

Bought a Yureka YU on behalf of a friend. 
Will use it for a few days before handing him over.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a decent back case/cover for yureka?? 
Are there any transparent hard back case for yureka in the online market???(I only found transparent soft cases  )


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Can anyone suggest a decent back case/cover for yureka??
> Are there any transparent hard back case for yureka in the online market???(I only found transparent soft cases  )



Don't buy those silicone based soft cases, they don't offer shock resistance. Buy TPU based ones.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't buy those silicone based soft cases, they don't offer shock resistance. Buy TPU based ones.


tpu ?
like these : 

Noise- TPU Flexible Back Cover for Micromax Yu Yureka - Transparent: Buy Noise- TPU Flexible Back Cover for Micromax Yu Yureka - Transparent Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
or
Ultra-Thin 0.33mm Clear Transparent Soft TPU Back Case Cover For Micromax Yu Yureka with Front Screen Guard - Clear/Transparent: Buy Ultra-Thin 0.33mm Clear Transparent Soft TPU Back Case Cover For Micromax Yu Yureka with Front Screen Guard - Clear/T


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> tpu ?
> like these :
> 
> Noise- TPU Flexible Back Cover for Micromax Yu Yureka - Transparent: Buy Noise- TPU Flexible Back Cover for Micromax Yu Yureka - Transparent Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> ...



Yes. But since these two aren't amazon fulfilled, proceed with caution.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> tpu ?
> like these :
> 
> Noise- TPU Flexible Back Cover for Micromax Yu Yureka - Transparent: Buy Noise- TPU Flexible Back Cover for Micromax Yu Yureka - Transparent Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> ...



Not fulfilled by amazon so I won't recommend those.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2015)

So I got this Eureka to play with a few days, and even though it doesn't have a SIM, the battery life is pathetic. Goes full down in 6 hours.
Anyone faced this issue? What's causing wakelocks! I haven't even install any app on it that can cause the wake lock. So is some stock app causing it? It's the same case even after rebooting the device.

*i.minus.com/i1GkvnqzqOSNb.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So I got this Eureka to play with a few days, and even though it doesn't have a SIM, the battery life is pathetic. Goes full down in 6 hours.
> Anyone faced this issue? What's causing wakelocks! I haven't even install any app on it that can cause the wake lock. So is some stock app causing it? It's the same case even after rebooting the device.
> 
> ~snip~


I got a solid 8 days of standby on a full charge on stock rom without any other apps or sim.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2015)

Read the first post of this thead: *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/190176-brief-micromax-yu-yureka-review.html

Got to know that Media Server might be causing the wake lock. But my screen show no Media Server app running. Instead it shows that battery is down due to "display". But I haven't kept my phone's display on. So I started to ponder.

Now, there is this feature on, "double tap to wake device". Could that be causing issues? [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]: Have you kept this feature on?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2015)

^ yes. Switch off the unnecessary features and wifi, bluetooth, etc.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have the "Double tap to wake" & "Double tap to lock" feature activated..that shouldn't cause this much battery drain.. :O


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

These tap features are always super helpful. Once you get used to it you won't be able to live without it.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2015)

So while I was trying to find the root cause of battery drainage, we (me and my friend who bought this phone) decided to root the device so we can install app like Spare parts to find out the reason of wakelock. I followed this guide: [10.2.2015][TUTORIAL][how to root yu yureka | XDA Forums. But wasn't able to root it successfully. The following command seems to have worked:

```
fastboot -i 0x1ebf oem unlock
```
and

```
fastboot -i 0x1ebf flash recovery recovery-yu.img
```
But when I tried to reboot into recovery by following command:

```
fastboot reboot-recovery
```
It never rebooted into recovery. The shortcut of pressing Vol Down + Power button also doesn't seem to work.

Coupled with battery issues, unable to root, and the lack of sensors like magnetic sensor (for Compass to work) we have decided to return the device.
This would be my second Micromax phone to return due to dissatisfaction. (Previous was Android One). And both incidentally ordered from Amazon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So while I was trying to find the root cause of battery drainage, we (me and my friend who bought this phone) decided to root the device so we can install app like Spare parts to find out the reason of wakelock. I followed this guide: [10.2.2015][TUTORIAL][how to root yu yureka | XDA Forums. But wasn't able to root it successfully. The following command seems to have worked:
> 
> ```
> fastboot -i 0x1ebf oem unlock
> ...



Rooting was a headache for me too but I succeeded in rooting it and flashed CWM recovery. I'll try to post a complete review + rooting + FAQ guide after my CTs.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't access the product page of Yu Yureka: *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00R659KZ8

Kind of makes me feel that Amazon don't have confidence in the product. So as to hide bad reviews they have removed the product page?


----------



## mitraark (Mar 23, 2015)

I am able to use the phone for two whole days with 5-6 hours of screen time with one full charge.

But a friend of mine had this problem once, the phone got overheated suddenly , battery started draining rapidly, my friend noticed an application named media server running in the background. he had to remove the battery and restart the device forcefully. Only that one time though.

I'd also suggest you to return the device, seems faulty. The phone is really great though, this is coming from someone who used to swear on never ever going for Micromax just a couple of months ago.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I can't access the product page of Yu Yureka: *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00R659KZ8
> 
> Kind of makes me feel that Amazon don't have confidence in the product. So as to hide bad reviews they have removed the product page?



Its accessible during the sale period only. They haven't removed it but they shouldn't have hid it as well.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 26, 2015)

need micromax yu does any1 have it in cart??


----------



## Minion (Mar 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I can't access the product page of Yu Yureka: *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00R659KZ8
> 
> Kind of makes me feel that Amazon don't have confidence in the product. So as to hide bad reviews they have removed the product page?



Even flipkart is doing same thing with xiaomi phones.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 26, 2015)

Minion said:


> Even flipkart is doing same thing with xiaomi phones.



Flipkart isn't hiding any Xiaomi phones, at least from my app I was able to access all the phones they are selling atm 
I wonder where you got this info!


----------



## Minion (Mar 27, 2015)

^I meant reviews.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 27, 2015)

Can read the reviews too!


----------



## Minion (Mar 27, 2015)

I can see now may be there was a glitch on their website.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Apr 4, 2015)

Please suggest memory card for Yu Yureka 32gb or 64gb and a good case too. Urgent


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2015)

look for stronium class 10 memory card.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Apr 4, 2015)

Minion said:


> look for stronium class 10 memory card.



Should i buy 64gb or go with 32gb?


----------



## mitraark (Apr 4, 2015)

I use a Strontium Class 10 32 GB micro sd with my Yureka.. it works well.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Apr 4, 2015)

Amazon.in: Buy Strontium Nitro 16Gb Class 10 MicroSDHC UHS-1 (With Card reader & MicroSD Adapter) Online at Low Prices in India | Strontium Reviews & Ratings

how about this?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> Amazon.in: Buy Strontium Nitro 16Gb Class 10 MicroSDHC UHS-1 (With Card reader & MicroSD Adapter) Online at Low Prices in India | Strontium Reviews & Ratings
> 
> how about this?



if you are ok with the brand than just go for it.


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah that is good one.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Apr 4, 2015)

I'll buy this one then as I'm not brand conscious. xD


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 4, 2015)

Tried to purchase one from office. I thought will miss it. But cart-ed it easily and ordered too.
If anyone is interested in getting one and somehow missed it during last sell, PM me. I am from Kolkata and will prefer local digitians.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Apr 7, 2015)

Pudini Original Quicksand Matte Finish Back Cover Case for Micromax Yu Yureka - Sand Black: Buy Pudini Original Quicksand Matte Finish Back Cover Case for Micromax Yu Yureka - Sand Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in



Should I buy this back cover?


----------



## stackiq (Apr 7, 2015)

This phone is pretty good, but the display is little shadowy. One more thing the back cover is not so good.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 16, 2015)

Guys from where and how can I get hold of Yureka? For the next sale.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys from where and how can I get hold of Yureka? For the next sale.



Direct Sale Link:Micromax YU Yureka Brand NEW Sealed Pack | eBay

- - - Updated - - -



Mehul Chauhan said:


> Pudini Original Quicksand Matte Finish Back Cover Case for Micromax Yu Yureka - Sand Black: Buy Pudini Original Quicksand Matte Finish Back Cover Case for Micromax Yu Yureka - Sand Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> Should I buy this back cover?



Get a flip cover rather a back cover like this:Pudini Goldsand Series Flip Stand Case Cover for Micormax Yu Yureka - Free Screenguard - Blue: Buy Pudini Goldsand Series Flip Stand Case Cover for Micormax Yu Yureka - Free Screenguard - Blue Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## veera_champ (Apr 16, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys from where and how can I get hold of Yureka? For the next sale.



if u want I'll place an order for u in this sale u just send me u r COD address

- - - Updated - - -

have 2 in cart anyone still looking?
PM me


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 16, 2015)

veera_champ said:


> if u want I'll place an order for u in this sale u just send me u r COD address
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Can I have it paid through CC EMI option?


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Apr 21, 2015)

Did anyone installed the ota update? Reviews please...bugs, glitches, anything?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> Did anyone installed the ota update? Reviews please...bugs, glitches, anything?


I'm not updating now because of exams. Will flash the OTA zip later.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2015)

Guys I have enrolled for the sale on 23rd.
Any tips to ensure that I get this?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have enrolled for the sale on 23rd.
> Any tips to ensure that I get this?


Login 15 minutes before the sale and keep refreshing the sale page or this link:
YU Yureka (Moondust Grey) - By Registration Only: Buy YU Yureka (Moondust Grey) - By Registration Only Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have enrolled for the sale on 23rd.
> Any tips to ensure that I get this?



or use the mobile app since it refreshes automatically, atleast fk app does that.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Login 15 minutes before the sale and keep refreshing the sale page or this link:
> YU Yureka (Moondust Grey) - By Registration Only: Buy YU Yureka (Moondust Grey) - By Registration Only Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in



Is similar scenario expected like how it was happening for Redmi1S during initial days at flipkart?
Had very tough time getting hold of one last year.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> or use the mobile app since it refreshes automatically, atleast fk app does that.


Wait-list option isn't available for app.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Is similar scenario expected like how it was happening for Redmi1S during initial days at flipkart?
> Had very tough time getting hold of one last year.


Couldn't even get into the waitlist for first two. I got my Yureka on the 3rd sale itself. Haven't registered for any sale since then


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

^^oh so that means it is only provided by fk app only.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Received the lollipop update on my yureka just now...


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 21, 2015)

After update, how is it?
Is there any bugs?

- - - Updated - - -

Also how is the camera quality?


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 21, 2015)

soyab0007 said:


> After update, how is it?
> Is there any bugs?


I've yet to update it.. Will update it by weekend maybe.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys I'm all set for today's sale.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys strange thing is happening. I registered for the Yureka sale and since I had problem with net I had asked my friend to login and add the mobile in the cart. He was able to add it to the cart.
Now when I try to checkout and purchase the price is showing as Rs 12,500. What could be the issue?
Did anyone face same issue?
What's the work around for this?
Till how much time will the mobile be in the cart?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm all set for today's sale.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Looks like your friend has also bought something, otherwise there is no reason for price hike.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm all set for today's sale.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



check it out asap. Final price will be 8999.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Looks like your friend has also bought something, otherwise there is no reason for price hike.


No he logged in with my credentials there is no way he bought something else

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> check it out asap. Final price will be 8999.



No it still shows RS 12500.
Called Amazon these guys are telling the purchase needs to be done within 15 mins of the product being added in cart to avail the price of Rs 8999. 
If I need the phone now then I would need to purchase it for Rs 12,500.

Crap man I had the same problem with my Redmi1s. The flipkart site will be blocked at office and there will be no power at home.
Today also same problem the site is blocked here and there was no power at home.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2015)

This is weird try to refresh the cart a few times and see if it changes anything or else call the CC ASAP.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> This is weird try to refresh the cart a few times and see if it changes anything or else call the CC ASAP.



Called Amazon these guys are telling the purchase needs to be done within 15 mins of the product being added in cart to avail the price of Rs 8999. 
If I need the phone now then I would need to purchase it for Rs 12,500.

- - - Updated - - -

Actually when I logged in back around 2:45 PM I got a message that the flash sale is over.
I'm getting doubt that maybe what the CC is telling is true that somebody has to make purchase within 15 minutes for the price to be Rs 8999


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Called Amazon these guys are telling the purchase needs to be done within 15 mins of the product being added in cart to avail the price of Rs 8999.
> If I need the phone now then I would need to purchase it for Rs 12,500.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



IS it in your cart right now or gone?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> IS it in your cart right now or gone?



Gone just 5 mins back from cart as well.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys anybody else who got hold of this?


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 23, 2015)

I think they are doing it right. Flash sales are supposed to create hype and allow those who are really invested in the brand to get it for a lower price. So that 15 minute window makes sense. It will give you a sense of triumph as if you have won something. 

It is also right that they increase the price for stragglers so that really interested parties have a better chance of getting one.

And perfectly right that it is removed from cart if not bought within a reasonable time because they have sold out their stock.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> I think they are doing it right. Flash sales are supposed to create hype and allow those who are really invested in the brand to get it for a lower price. So that 15 minute window makes sense. It will give you a sense of triumph as if you have won something.
> 
> It is also right that they increase the price for stragglers so that really interested parties have a better chance of getting one.
> 
> And perfectly right that it is removed from cart if not bought within a reasonable time because they have sold out their stock.



I agree with you partially but what about cases like me where we don't have a stable internet connection due to some problem.
I'm sure Amazon would appreciate a regular customer who purchases products from them and if he has one off day due to net problem atleast give him an option if he has in his cart to let him purchase at the price mentioned for atleast an hour from the time it was put in cart. I know the number of cases like my happening is low but still.
What does stragglers mean? 
The Customer Care Rep told that the phones got sold out within 3 minutes of it going live however the product was in my cart and if I wanted to purchase it was available for me at the Rs 12999 price in the cart till 3 PM.

I'm really not sure what's this business of Online Flash sale thing. Still not able to understand this.
Specially in my place where I'm not guranteed of having power during the sale period.
Had to go through the same pain to get hold of Redmi1s.
Seriously currently I'm running tight on budget otherwise I would have gone for something better.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 24, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I agree with you partially but what about cases like me where we don't have a stable internet connection due to some problem.
> I'm sure Amazon would appreciate a regular customer who purchases products from them and if he has one off day due to net problem atleast give him an option if he has in his cart to let him purchase at the price mentioned for atleast an hour from the time it was put in cart. I know the number of cases like my happening is low but still.
> What does stragglers mean?
> The Customer Care Rep told that the phones got sold out within 3 minutes of it going live however the product was in my cart and if I wanted to purchase it was available for me at the Rs 12999 price in the cart till 3 PM.
> ...



Bro, next sale day, attempt to checkout using your Amazon app using your 3G pack. Its a good value for money phone. That is why it is difficult to get.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> Bro, next sale day, attempt to checkout using your Amazon app using your 3G pack. Its a good value for money phone. That is why it is difficult to get.



That crap 3G data let me down more than couple of time during Redmi1S Sale. 
Not sure how it will help this time.
One mistake I did was after my friend moved it to cart around 2:05 PM I should have made purchase from my phone using the 3G data. But I didn't want to share my CC details through Phone.
Anyways next time looks like I need to go this way.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Apr 30, 2015)

Which cover is better.....cocoa brown or coffee?


----------



## jasku (Apr 30, 2015)

I have also ordered this phone for my family, hope it doesnt let me down.


----------



## _prabhat (May 2, 2015)

Yu to launch Yuphoria on May 12 YU to launch Yuphoria on May 12 in India - GSMArena.com news


----------



## ajayritik (May 3, 2015)

Guys can anyone suggest flip cover for Yureka.


----------



## saswat23 (May 3, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can anyone suggest flip cover for Yureka.



Kaira Brand High Quality Flip case cover(Black) For Micromax Yureka Yu YUREKA AO5510 Mobile: Buy Kaira Brand High Quality Flip case cover(Black) For Micromax Yureka Yu YUREKA AO5510 Mobile Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2015)

Guys I'm having this strange problem on my Yureka wherein whenever I call someone or I get call the screen gets locked.
I'm having hard time in case the guy whom I call doesn't hang up.
Even with my earlier phones it used to get locked when I have it near my ear but when I hold it in front of me it used to get unlocked.
What setting should I change?


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm having this strange problem on my Yureka wherein whenever I call someone or I get call the screen gets locked.
> I'm having hard time in case the guy whom I call doesn't hang up.
> Even with my earlier phones it used to get locked when I have it near my ear but when I hold it in front of me it used to get unlocked.
> What setting should I change?



I am guessing this problem is arising post the Lollipop update if so, do a reset and try. I got the phone on Saturday set it up on Kitkat CM 11, it was working extremely well, then got the update notification, installed the update, started getting google play service and music service errors, googled a bit, the reset option worked fine. The phone seems stable now.


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm having this strange problem on my Yureka wherein whenever I call someone or I get call the screen gets locked.
> I'm having hard time in case the guy whom I call doesn't hang up.
> Even with my earlier phones it used to get locked when I have it near my ear but when I hold it in front of me it used to get unlocked.
> What setting should I change?



Guys any other ideas? 
I'm sure there are many other folks here who would have faced this issue.


----------



## ashs1 (May 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any other ideas?
> I'm sure there are many other folks here who would have faced this issue.


Apparently there is a proximity sensor issue in kitkat for some Yureka users. 
This is solved with the lollipop update.. Keep checking the system updates.. You'll receive it soon.


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any other ideas?
> I'm sure there are many other folks here who would have faced this issue.



Did you read what I said above?


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2015)

jasku said:


> I am guessing this problem is arising post the Lollipop update if so, do a reset and try. I got the phone on Saturday set it up on Kitkat CM 11, it was working extremely well, then got the update notification, installed the update, started getting google play service and music service errors, googled a bit, the reset option worked fine. The phone seems stable now.


I think you intend to say that the problem could be after we update it to Lollipop


ashs1 said:


> Apparently there is a proximity sensor issue in kitkat for some Yureka users.
> This is solved with the lollipop update.. Keep checking the system updates.. You'll receive it soon.


ash1s says need to updated to lollipop


jasku said:


> Did you read what I said above?


So there's the confusion. 
Do I need to update it to Lollipop or if it's already updated to lollipop then reset the phone so that I'm back to Kitkat.
Currently I see it showing version as 4.4.4 which I presume is Kitkat.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any other ideas?
> I'm sure there are many other folks here who would have faced this issue.



Keep the proximity sensor unblocked


----------



## ashs1 (May 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I think you intend to say that the problem could be after we update it to Lollipop
> 
> ash1s says need to updated to lollipop
> 
> ...



I can assure that the proximity sensor issue was present before lollipop update.
Some users are reporting that pproximity sensor problem can be solved by calibirating it ( Calibrate Proximity Sensor: *#*#7769#*#* ) you can try this.

As far as lollipop update is concerned, i would advise you to not to update it at the moment. Lots of bugs reported 
Any feedback from  tdf members  who have updated to CM12 ??


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> I can assure that the proximity sensor issue was present before lollipop update.
> Some users are reporting that pproximity sensor problem can be solved by calibirating it ( Calibrate Proximity Sensor: *#*#7769#*#* ) you can try this.
> 
> As far as lollipop update is concerned, i would advise you to not to update it at the moment. Lots of bugs reported
> Any feedback from  tdf members  who have updated to CM12 ??


I did two things.
1. Followed the steps mentioned by you to calibrate and voila the problem is solved.
2. I have stopped the updated to Lollipop. 
Will wait for some more guys to reply on whether I need to do update to Lollipop or not.


----------



## jasku (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I did two things.
> 1. Followed the steps mentioned by you to calibrate and voila the problem is solved.
> 2. I have stopped the updated to Lollipop.
> Will wait for some more guys to reply on whether I need to do update to Lollipop or not.



You could update to lollipop and take a gamble or stay happy on your stable kitkat until they release the next version of lollipop.


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

5.1.1 fixed most of the lollipop bugs.


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm having this strange problem on my Yureka wherein whenever I call someone or I get call the screen gets locked.
> I'm having hard time in case the guy whom I call doesn't hang up.
> Even with my earlier phones it used to get locked when I have it near my ear but when I hold it in front of me it used to get unlocked.
> What setting should I change?





ashs1 said:


> I can assure that the proximity sensor issue was present before lollipop update.
> Some users are reporting that pproximity sensor problem can be solved by calibirating it ( Calibrate Proximity Sensor: *#*#7769#*#* ) you can try this.





ajayritik said:


> I did two things.
> 1. Followed the steps mentioned by you to calibrate and voila the problem is solved.



This crap problem has started again from today morning.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Keep the proximity sensor unblocked



How can I do this?


----------



## _prabhat (May 6, 2015)

YU Yureka (Moondust Grey) - No Registration Required: Buy YU Yureka (Moondust Grey) - No Registration Required Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

^ no one will buy this phone now.. 12 may


----------



## _prabhat (May 6, 2015)

^ Yes this is why it's open sale now.


----------



## _prabhat (May 12, 2015)

Micromax Yu Yuphoria launched.

Snapdragon 410 processor
5 inch screen metal design
2GB RAM
8MPrear camera/5MP front camera.

Price 6999/-


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2015)

*Source:* Micromax's Yu Yuphoria launched in India at Rs 6999: 5-inch display, metal body and more! - Tech2


----------



## Techguy (May 12, 2015)

They should have launched it with a 4.7inch screen.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 12, 2015)

Techguy said:


> They should have launched it with a 4.7inch screen.



5 inch is perfect size... not too small not too bit... 

looks sexy, camera on right position, but expected SD 415 not SD 410...


----------



## veera_champ (May 12, 2015)

Registrations are opened now


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 13, 2015)

veera_champ said:


> Registrations are opened now



no page in amazon having Yuphoria


----------



## veera_champ (May 13, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> no page in amazon having Yuphoria


Amazon.in: Yuphoria: Electronics
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/12/94abe1ed1349246e028890d7f4c90bf9.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> no page in amazon having Yuphoria



Amazon.in: Yuphoria: Electronics


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2015)

^^This looks good...will wait for reviews


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2015)

I might be picking up this one.


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

Even i might pick one up for me mum.


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2015)

Impressed for the first time by micromax, itseems this phone is not rebranned.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 14, 2015)

i found that but forgot to change the post. when i wrote that post, that page was hidden / unavailable. after few minutes, it became available. thanks friends.



veera_champ said:


> Amazon.in: Yuphoria: Electronics
> *images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/12/94abe1ed1349246e028890d7f4c90bf9.jpg





anirbandd said:


> Amazon.in: Yuphoria: Electronics


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2015)

Guys unfortunately yesterday I went ahead and upgraded to Lollipop on my Yureka phone and the Proximity Sensor is back to haunt me again.
Is there any practical way to get rid of this nuisance option.
Having miserable time if the caller or the person I'm calling to doesn't hang up the call.


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Impressed for the first time by micromax, itseems this phone is not rebranned.



the yureka wasnt rebranded either..


----------



## veera_champ (May 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys unfortunately yesterday I went ahead and upgraded to Lollipop on my Yureka phone and the Proximity Sensor is back to haunt me again.
> Is there any practical way to get rid of this nuisance option.
> Having miserable time if the caller or the person I'm calling to doesn't hang up the call.


1.Open the DialPad on your Yureka
2.Dial*#*#7769#*#*
3.In the proximity calibration screen, tap on*Start


4.Wait a few seconds till it readsCalibration Good*(in*green)

5.Tap Exit and you’re good to go.


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2015)

veera_champ said:


> 1.Open the DialPad on your Yureka
> 2.Dial*#*#7769#*#*
> 3.In the proximity calibration screen, tap on*Start
> View attachment 15431
> ...



Seems to be working but why doesn the screen get locked if I take it near my ear and then gets unlocked if I bring it away from my body.


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> the yureka wasnt rebranded either..



It was,Google COOLPAD F2
Micromaxâ€™s first Yu smartphone is a rebranded Coolpad F2 4G


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

theserpent said:


> It was,Google COOLPAD F2
> Micromaxâ€™s first Yu smartphone is a rebranded Coolpad F2 4G



ohh.. i see..


----------



## ajayritik (May 15, 2015)

I don't know if this is problem with Yureka or the problem because I updated to Lollipop.
Whenever someone calls me immediately the screen gets locked and doesn't let me answer the call.
I thought the problem solved. But I think I'm ok dialling people without issues but if someone calls me then the phone gets locked.
I don't know what kind of bug is this which doesn't let me answer calls which is supposed to be the basic functionality of a phone.
Sometimes it makes me feel like smashing this phone but then I think about the CC bill.
I have been some issue or the other with making or receiving calls.
Not Happy.


----------



## ashs1 (May 16, 2015)

I haven't yet updated my yureka yet......
Did you update your phone to the latest build??  A new update was released for yureka 2days back. (for lollipop users)


----------



## ajayritik (May 16, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> I haven't yet updated my yureka yet......
> Did you update your phone to the latest build??  A new update was released for yureka 2days back. (for lollipop users)



Yes I did update 2 days back.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 20, 2015)

I've got some questions-

1. If I buy a yureka and don't update it will its proxy sensor work fine?

2. Does yu yureka have cast screen feature? It could be found under display setting and after selecting that option tap on the three dots on top right and it should probably start looking for devices i guess... 

please could anyone clarify

thanks

- - - Updated - - -

And could someone give me some pointers as to how to fully check the device that its fault free and hows amazon's replacement?


----------



## abcxyz (Jun 2, 2015)

Guys can we root Yuphoria? Does it come under warranty like the Yureka/1+1?
*Tell me some cool apps that can be used with CyanogenMod 12.0*
Can I use apps like Greenify, Titanium Backup and Tasker in Yureka without root?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Guys can we root Yuphoria? Does it come under warranty like the Yureka/1+1?
> *Tell me some cool apps that can be used with CyanogenMod 12.0*
> Can I use apps like Greenify, Titanium Backup and Tasker in Yureka without root?


Yes. Should be covered.

Yes, no, don't know.


----------



## warlock47 (Jun 11, 2015)

Official nightlies of cm12.1 rolled out..
CyanogenMod Downloads


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2015)

When will Yureka be in stock again? Any idea??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2015)

kaz said:


> When will Yureka be in stock again? Any idea??


I bought one for an aunt 7-10 days ago without registration/normally


----------



## kaz (Jun 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I bought one for an aunt 7-10 days ago without registration/normally



Ooooh..Needed one for a friend, he bought Honor 4X yesterday


----------



## mitraark (Jul 14, 2015)

Dialer and Messaging app lagging terribly, everything else is fine though.

Anyone facing similar issue ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Dialer and Messaging app lagging terribly, everything else is fine though.
> 
> Anyone facing similar issue ?



Nope, everything is buttery smooth, even when the phone belongs to my sister.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 14, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Dialer and Messaging app lagging terribly, everything else is fine though.
> 
> Anyone facing similar issue ?


Yes .in lollipop, there is a noticeable lag in dialer..everything else is super smooth.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 15, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Yes .in lollipop, there is a noticeable lag in dialer..everything else is super smooth.



I know, everything else is ok, but the lag in Dialer is really troublesome, when the popup box comes up to select the SIM to make a call, it lags so much, and sometimes the call is made in the background but the phone doesn't show that the call is being made, it's still on the recent calls page.

The messaging app also lags quite a lot on my phone, when I type letters, they stutter and come much later after I've typed. Also, when I create a new mesasge and try selecting a contact to Send to, it encounters some sort of bug and goes into some sort of seizure mode, flashing the letter i typed and other contacts alternatively.

These are the only issues and people might be saying its ok na at least you get to play Asphalt 8 without any lag but I'm admittedly now fall into that kind of user cartegory who would just want to use the basic features of the phone without any trouble and nothing more.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I bought one for an aunt 7-10 days ago without registration/normally



Hi,

May I know from where you bought this. me too wants to buy 1.
BTW. how is Honor 4X as well anyone any idea.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2015)

chintan786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know from where you bought this. me too wants to buy 1.
> BTW. how is Honor 4X as well anyone any idea.



From amazon.in only.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm getting really sick of this problem with Yureka feature. I had a respite for some time but now again it's started to haunt me again.
It seems to get locked if someone calls hence I can't answer the call.
When I try to call someone the phone gets locked and I'm unable to do anything. It's a pain if the other person doesn't answer the call or forgets to disconnect the call.
I thought Technology makes thinks easier for people. This experience makes me believe I need to avoid Micromax in future.
Just when I was about to think the phone is good the stupid problem started again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I'm getting really sick of this problem with Yureka feature. I had a respite for some time but now again it's started to haunt me again.
> It seems to get locked if someone calls hence I can't answer the call.
> When I try to call someone the phone gets locked and I'm unable to do anything. It's a pain if the other person doesn't answer the call or forgets to disconnect the call.
> I thought Technology makes thinks easier for people. This experience makes me believe I need to avoid Micromax in future.
> Just when I was about to think the phone is good the stupid problem started again.


how was it resolved earlier ?

will u buy Yureka Plus ?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 25, 2015)

Guys can anyone suggest a good flip cover for my Yureka.
The one I bought locally got damaged.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can anyone suggest a good flip cover for my Yureka.
> The one I bought locally got damaged.


Pudini case should do.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Sep 21, 2015)

Yesterday i noticed that my yureka battery has bloated a bit. Can i get a new battery from yu? Handsets still in warranty.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 21, 2015)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> Yesterday i noticed that my yureka battery has bloated a bit. Can i get a new battery from yu? Handsets still in warranty.


Batteries generally carry only 6 months warranty as against handset's 1 year. 

So you will get a replacement only if it is less than 6 months since purchase.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 28, 2015)

So has anyone purchased YU jyuice yet ?? Initial reviews ??


----------



## tkin (Sep 28, 2015)

BTW: YU Yutopia Details Surface, S810 & 4GB Of RAM In Tow | Androidheadlines.com

810: to heat not to heat that is the question.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 28, 2015)

for  a company that rebrands no name chinese phones, 20k is out of the question, even if it offers 810..17-18k is ideal launch price


----------



## mitraark (Sep 28, 2015)

tkin said:


> BTW: YU Yutopia Details Surface, S810 & 4GB Of RAM In Tow | Androidheadlines.com
> 
> 810: to heat not to heat that is the question.



The Snapdragon 810 heating issue has been larely due to rumours rather than solid tests, from what it seems according to latest reviews, let us not monger it any longer.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 28, 2015)

mitraark said:


> The Snapdragon 810 heating issue has been larely due to rumours rather than solid tests, from what it seems according to latest reviews, let us not monger it any longer.



Erm not really...Sony suffered a lot with 810 over heating issues..Many users faced it.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> for  a company that rebrands no name chinese phones, 20k is out of the question, even if it offers 810..17-18k is ideal launch price



Other than Yureka,  the rest 2 Yu phone's are made and designed by Micromax itself.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 28, 2015)

I always figured the Yu lineup was a rebrand from Coolpad, i guess I was wrong then .. Still 17-18k is a good price for this device


----------



## tkin (Sep 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I always figured the Yu lineup was a rebrand from Coolpad, i guess I was wrong then .. Still 17-18k is a good price for this device


18k for SD810? Yes please, hope that will lower the launch price of Moto X Play so I could buy it.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 28, 2015)

tkin said:


> 18k for SD810? Yes please, hope that will lower the launch price of Moto X Play so I could buy it.


Moto x play has already been launched at 18.5k..did u mean moto x style??


----------

